# shot reaction?



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Cooper got his second vaccines today. He's 12 weeks old. He had a nasal bordetella and DHLPP. Either he is a big baby or it really does hurt. When I tried to pick him up tonight he cried, so I had to wrap him in a big blanket to pick him up so he didn't cry. There is a warm lump where he had his shot. Plus, he was panting and felt kinda hot and drank a lot of water. Then he wanted to go outside (it's chilly here tonight). Then he just sat on the couch staring at me for the longest time with a very sad poodle face.  Also, he usually goes to sleep around 9 or 10, but he crawled in his crate on his own around 8 and fell asleep. 

I've never had a dog have a reaction to a vaccine before, but I haven't had a little dog before, either. Does this all sound normal-ish? 

I hope he is back to his silly self in the morning. I'm a little worried...


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou & Apollo never had any noticeable change on anything from vaccines, they act like they don't even feel the needle . 
But Cooper is a small baby so maybe it hurts a bit , I don't know...

but I just wanted to stop by and say that I hope it's nothing 
and that tomorrow it will all be back to normal. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i don't know about dogs, but children do become feverish sometimes, especially if a shot is painful. it's a shame there isn't a doggy baby aspirin to help take the edge off the discomfort.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It's not uncommon, I believe. There is a useful summary here: Side Effects and Adverse Reactions - Petfinder


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I have had reactions here. I had a cat (Loomis, RIP) who once had such a severe reaction that before the needle was out he was unresponsive, eyes fixed, breathing weird. 

Please make sure to NOT get the DHLPP, the L is for Lepto and it is not needed here. It causes many reactions. I'm glad to see they didn't give the Corona, also not needed. I would also in the future have them give the bordatella separately from the other. Just too much for a little dogs system. I would also make sure the rabies when given is separated by at least 2 weeks. I waited 2 months for Misha! (she still had a reaction).

Just watch for the anaphylactic signs that you obviously know. I had a pug once that swelled up in the face horribly. 

I'm sure he will be back to normal in a day or two at most.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone. He seems okay this morning. I am a little annoyed because I asked for a parvo and distemper. I got home, looked on the bill and it said DHLPP. I am going to make certain they don't give him all that stuff next time. I wasn't expecting the bordatella, either. All of a sudden she was grabbing his nose and drowning him in the stuff. I do get my dogs that, but not so young.

I was surprised he seemed to have a reaction as none of mine have ever shown anything after getting a vaccine. I'm inclined to only get a parvo for his third and nothing else.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> Thanks everyone. He seems okay this morning. I am a little annoyed because I asked for a parvo and distemper. I got home, looked on the bill and it said DHLPP. I am going to make certain they don't give him all that stuff next time. I wasn't expecting the bordatella, either. All of a sudden she was grabbing his nose and drowning him in the stuff. I do get my dogs that, but not so young.
> 
> I was surprised he seemed to have a reaction as none of mine have ever shown anything after getting a vaccine. I'm inclined to only get a parvo for his third and nothing else.


Ive found that many vets will do that. I've had it happen to me before, too. They call the big combo shots Parvo & Distemper, even though you are trying to say that that is ALL you want. You really have to specify to vets - NO LEPTO for them to understand.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yah, I am mad at myself for not making that clearer. I assumed I would get what I asked for and nothing else! 

I changed vets with Cooper because my last vet kept pushing me to do automatic wormings. And kept bringing up when I would be neutering Jazz. And hassling me about spaying Bonnie. And getting yearly vaccine boosters. And giving them flea and tick chemicals in their food, etc. I thought this vet was more forward thinking. 
grrr....


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm glad he seems better now. That lepto is scary for Poodles. And like Mischief said, corona is also not needed. Some of these vets make me so mad. 

When I got my puppies vaccines, I went to a holistic type vet who was really in the know about vaccines, has all kinds of written material about studies and evidence etc etc. So, he made smaller amounts for these tiny dogs and didn't do anything that wasn't needed and didn't have everything in one shot. He also said puppy shots and that's all they need for life....unless I want to do titers later. He explained about the "memory" and how it all works. I have read about it but he reiterated. I've since switched vets because there were some other things I wasn't crazy about with him and my new vet is very perceptive and totally on board with new science and protocols. And he doesn't charge an arm and a leg for everything. So, sometimes it pays off to really shop around. I'm terrified of the rabies vaccine for these tiny pups and haven't done that one yet. 

Well, when in doubt about these reactions, call your vet to make sure. But it sounds like things are going to be okay. Whew.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

So frustrating and scary. I'm glad Cooper is feeling better now.

With a possible puppy in my future I called a local vet to see if they might be a good fit.

I recently moved about an hour from the large-ish city where I grew up and where plenty of vets were to be found.

Out here in the country there are fewer options but I called one "country" vet in hopes of finding someone I could work with.

This guy said he would work with me, but he believed in ANNUAL vaccination, that he thought Lepto was necessary, and that in all the animals he had ever worked with he had only seen a handful of true vaccine reactions. Since I was looking for someone who was supportive of my choices to titer after puppy shots, and would help me in my choice to follow a more holistic treatment path, I wasn't thrilled but he seemed open to doing what I would want.

Initially I thought I might try him, but after sleeping on it I decided that if I did I would probably be fighting with him for the entire life of my dog and that it just wasn't worth any possible financial savings.

Don't beat yourself up too much, just do the best you can in the future.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Annual vaccinations are so dangerous. All the research is pointing 180 degrees away from that. Vets that don't keep up with the new protocols or do but just want money from more vaccinations need to be tossed. 

Here's an informative article:

Science of Vaccine Damage


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> Yah, I am mad at myself for not making that clearer. I assumed I would get hat I asked for and nothing else!
> 
> I changed vets with Cooper because my last vet kept pushing me to do automatic wormings. And kept bringing up when I would be neutering Jazz. And hassling me about spaying Bonnie. And getting yearly vaccine boosters. And giving them flea and tick chemicals in their food, etc. I thought this vet was more forward thinking.
> grrr....


I'm sorry to hear you are having a hard time with %£€*^+ vets! 

I took Lou and Apollo to a new vet, she looked in Apollo's mouth and said: "we should schedule a teeth cleaning under anesthesia for him" and I told her he is a rescue and he came with a bit of tartar but I have been brushing their teeth everyday! I asked her: "is it bad?"(Testing her  ) she said: he doesn't have gengivitis or anything. So I asked: on a scale of 1 to 10 how bad is it? She said: 2
??!?!?!?? You wanna put my dog under anesthesia to clean his teeth???! Are u out of your *^¥£€•* mind?!! 
I didn't say anything but I was furious! 

Ps. I will do titer in the future too.
And will keep trying to find a decent vet 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arifanBella (Apr 22, 2013)

outwest said:


> Cooper got his second vaccines today. He's 12 weeks old. He had a nasal bordetella and DHLPP. Either he is a big baby or it really does hurt. When I tried to pick him up tonight he cried, so I had to wrap him in a big blanket to pick him up so he didn't cry. There is a warm lump where he had his shot. Plus, he was panting and felt kinda hot and drank a lot of water. Then he wanted to go outside (it's chilly here tonight). Then he just sat on the couch staring at me for the longest time with a very sad poodle face.  Also, he usually goes to sleep around 9 or 10, but he crawled in his crate on his own around 8 and fell asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bella is a miniature poodle too and we she had shoots last year she always had reactions. We just did her 3 year rabies 2 weeks ago and she was sore and felt sorry for herself for a day. She also started to have loose stool after the vaccine. At the beginning of this week she had the 5 in one vaccines and mention the vet that she had loose stool and gave her a Benadryl shot. Of course Bella was sore again and felt sorry for herself a day but no more loose stool. Next day she was herself. 
So now we know for sure that she is sensitive. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I found this interesting...

A Large Vaccine Problem For Small Dogs | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i'm rather surprised that after all these years vets are still so cavalier about lepto vaccinations. years ago i was flying cross country with my dog and ended up having to change my flight (and pay about $1k more) because my vet refused to administer the lepto vaccination on the same day as the others. i was a bit upset that she hadn't told me ahead of time, instead of waiting till the day i took him in, but i knew she was using great caution with a young dog and a vaccine that she knew could have serious side effects.

the vaccination protocols have changed a great deal. my own vet, who is a member of aaha, does not insist on yearly vaccinations - except for bordetella. i respect his opinion because he is actually non-doctrinaire and more concerned with what works for the animal rather than what is taught in vet school.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I kind of wish I didn't vaccinate my puppies at all. I know there's a risk of parvo and so forth, but I'm seeing the logic in the probability that vaccines are the culprit of all kinds of things, including possibly cancer in humans and other animals, as the inflammation that occurs from the allergen - antigen reaction may provide a hiding place for cancers...well, to put it simply. I most certainly won't be giving them any more vaccines...maybe titers. 

There was a guy on another forum I use to go on that was almost an immunologist...I think 3rd or 4th year and he was totally against giving any vaccines because he said they damage the immune system and weighing the risks or odds of disease against the risk of vaccine mediated health problems, he preferred the risk of disease. 

Anyhow, I'm glad my puppies are probably safe from parvo and distemper. The vet I had gave a smaller dose to them, dumped out some of the vial. I think parvo is pretty prevalent. I don't know about the other stuff their vaccinated against. But I do worry still about what is down the road from these vaccines. I think they need to work on developing a safer way to protect against these diseases that can over whelm the body's immune system.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> There was a guy on another forum I use to go on that was almost an immunologist...I think 3rd or 4th year and he was totally against giving any vaccines because he said they damage the immune system and weighing the risks or odds of disease against the risk of vaccine mediated health problems, he preferred the risk of disease.


A lot of children used to die or be badly damaged from complications of measles, polio, and other childhood diseases that have been greatly decreased in incidence by generalized vaccination. There is something to be said for herd immunity. Humans do have vaccine reactions, sometimes terrible ones, but from a public health standpoint, perhaps it's better that one child/dog/cat have a really bad reaction, if another 10,000/5,000/1000 are protected from that particular disease. I realize that, if it's your child/dog/cat damaged by the vaccine, protecting the other how-many-thousands isn't a great concern to you. On the other hand, if your child gets polio/measles/chickenpox and suffers devastating complications because someone chose not to vaccinate, you might find yourself in the opposite camp.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am so glad we don't offer lepto or corona. Neither are needed here so it is pointless to risk it. We also only vaccinate every 3 years for rabies and parvo distemper combo. People always come in and say I thought it was every year, and we have to explain to them that it has been proven for years that vaccines last up to 3 years at the minimum if not longer. Some times I wonder what would happen if you tried taking your dog to a place that required yearly vaccination though. Like I tried to take Branna and Winter to a Petsmart Day camp in Las Vegas so we could walk around the strip and not worry about leaving them in the hotel room. Well they not only required a veterinarian do the shots they also required they be done every 6 months! Not just bordatella but all except for rabies which was every year. I was a bit snotty to the girl over the phone because she let me know this after we had done all the work to make their reservation. I was so irritated though I mean that is way over vaccinating! I don't even vaccinate for bordatella. 

There is one question I have for everyone. If rabies was not required by law or you did not have to have a rabies vaccine done for some reason would you have it done anyway? Do you feel it is as necessary as say a Parvo vaccine? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

JudyD said:


> A lot of children used to die or be badly damaged from complications of measles, polio, and other childhood diseases that have been greatly decreased in incidence by generalized vaccination. There is something to be said for herd immunity. Humans do have vaccine reactions, sometimes terrible ones, but from a public health standpoint, perhaps it's better that one child/dog/cat have a really bad reaction, if another 10,000/5,000/1000 are protected from that particular disease. I realize that, if it's your child/dog/cat damaged by the vaccine, protecting the other how-many-thousands isn't a great concern to you. On the other hand, if your child gets polio/measles/chickenpox and suffers devastating complications because someone chose not to vaccinate, you might find yourself in the opposite camp.


I know...you're right. Those diseases are devastating. I knew a little girl in elementary school back in NJ who had been paralyzed from polio. And it was quite prevalent there in that hot, humid place. But I still think there's no reason to over vaccinate our dogs. With dogs life spans being so short, I think the puppy vaccines last a lifetime, at least most of them. One just has to weigh the risks for themselves. Sometimes life style, how much one's dogs get out around public, geographical location etc makes for variations on the risk factors.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I am so glad we don't offer lepto or corona. Neither are needed here so it is pointless to risk it. We also only vaccinate every 3 years for rabies and parvo distemper combo. People always come in and say I thought it was every year, and we have to explain to them that it has been proven for years that vaccines last up to 3 years at the minimum if not longer. Some times I wonder what would happen if you tried taking your dog to a place that required yearly vaccination though. Like I tried to take Branna and Winter to a Petsmart Day camp in Las Vegas so we could walk around the strip and not worry about leaving them in the hotel room. Well they not only required a veterinarian do the shots they also required they be done every 6 months! Not just bordatella but all except for rabies which was every year. I was a bit snotty to the girl over the phone because she let me know this after we had done all the work to make their reservation. I was so irritated though I mean that is way over vaccinating! I don't even vaccinate for bordatella.
> 
> *There is one question I have for everyone. If rabies was not required by law or you did not have to have a rabies vaccine done for some reason would you have it done anyway? Do you feel it is as necessary as say a Parvo vaccine? *
> 
> ...


I think I would measure the risk of rabies because it varies depending on geographical location, at least to a degree, the life style, where one takes his dogs etc, and the risk of the often deadly vaccine with most toy breeds.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I know...you're right. Those diseases are devastating. But I still think there's no reason to over vaccinate. With dogs life spans being so short, I think the puppy vaccines last a lifetime, at least most of them.


I'm in favor of tittering (which I didn't know could be done until I read it here). Next time the vet tells me one of the dogs needs shots, I'm going to try to drag her into the present by asking for titers. She may faint and fall in the floor, or throw me out, but I'll ask anyway. We'll see.

(Hmmm, I believe auto-correct changed my titering to tittering. I'm not really in favor of tittering, myself.)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

JudyD said:


> I'm in favor of tittering (which I didn't know could be done until I read it here). Next time the vet tells me one of the dogs needs shots, I'm going to try to drag her into the present by asking for titers. She may faint and fall in the floor, or throw me out, but I'll ask anyway. We'll see.


Oh yes! Definitely titers are the way to go.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

This is so worrisome. I had to look up puppy records and his shots contained the vaccines that some are concerned about. I realize I should be more informed, but then, if you cannot trust your vet to do the right thing, what is the alternative? Should I look for a more progressive thinking vet, and if so, how would you Google it?

I sure hope Cooper has no adverse side effects, and all is okay. Did the lump fade away? I've noticed lumps at injection sites before, and they were absorbed. Just Curious.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> There is one question I have for everyone. If rabies was not required by law or you did not have to have a rabies vaccine done for some reason would you have it done anyway? Do you feel it is as necessary as say a Parvo vaccine?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I saw an old black and white teaching film once of a child dying from rabies, and I've never forgotten it. Horrible, an absolutely horrible way to die. We live in a rural area, we've had bats get into the house, we've seen foxes and raccoons and those darn coyotes around here. Unless God himself told me it wasn't necessary, and maybe even then, I'd have my dogs vaccinated. 

As an aside, one of the public health people here told me a few years ago that they recommend the rabies series for anyone who finds a bat in the house, unless the bat can be caught and tested. Apparently bats have such tiny, sharp teeth that you won't necessarily know you've been bitten, if it happens while you're asleep.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

When I got Molly, I already knew about the risk of bad reactions to Lepto for small dogs and since it is unnecessary here, and so is corona she got neither. What I didn't foresee, was that she would have a skin reaction to the rabies vac! I never associated the tiny bald spot that appeared after her first rabies shot, with the vaccine, it was a bad flea season, and I thought she had just chewed her thigh there, as it soon grew back. Well, when she got her second rabies shot at 1 yrs old and that bald spot came back plus a new one in the same vicinity showed up, I remembered that rabies shots are always given in the right rear leg, so vets know if there a reaction! Molly just turned 2, and those bald spots are just starting to grow back! Thank goodness I opted for three yr revac time! I am also going to request that her next rabies shot be given on the inside of her leg!!!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I weigh the cost benefit ratio of each shot. My uncle was crippled and lost an eye as a result of polio and I have a healthy respect for vaccines. I discuss the pros and cons of each shot with my vet. I do not get the Lepto vaccine. It does not cover all the strains of Lepto and can be ineffective after six months. It is also the vaccine that has the most side effects. Even if a rabies shot was not mandated by law I would get it. I could not live with myself if my dog contracted rabies and infected someone putting their life in danger. Whenever Swizzle gets a shot he first gets a shot of benedryl to make the shot less painful (no swelling) and it also helps prevent a reaction. I suggest you consider this for Cooper since she did have a reaction.


----------

